

Google introduces Labs for Google Maps - j053003
http://maps.google.com/maps?ftr=0&ie=UTF8&ll=37.0625,-95.677068&spn=39.916234,70.048828&z=4&mid=1265956098&showlabs=1

======
ntoshev
I'd like to have a default zoom depending on viewport center - it should be
larger in cities than in the field. Should be relatively easy to interpolate
if they log (lat, lon, zoom) tuples of how humans use the map.

------
dirtbox
No all that ground breaking in itself, but really hammering home the feeling
that Google is pulling out the stops this year. What next, I wonder.

------
ableal
Let me copy their lifejacket here ;-)

 _If such a [Labs] feature breaks, and you're having trouble loading Maps, use
this escape hatch:<http://maps.google.com/maps?ftr=0>. _

The latitude/longitude (LatLng, shades of "creat" ;-) tooltip and marker
features are neat, but:

\- the tooltip is annoying - possibly only show after a >1s delay, or turn on
with context, like putting the marker

\- checking marker vs. tooltip, the tooltip seems to present the LatLng at the
wrist of the hand cursor, not a finger ?

\- cannot copy LatLng text/value from marker ...

(HN, now doing feedback form duty ...)

P.S. while I'm at it: general Google search, and Maps search itself, doesn't
seem too savvy about LatLng strings taken from random web sources. A little
bit of elbow grease there could go a long way ...

